# Bota Shpirtërore > Komuniteti bektashi >  Nje pyetje

## albani1

Cfare besojne Bektashinjte per Jezus Krishtin?

----------


## Bel ami

Per Jezu Krishtin Bektashinjte besojne ate qe shkruhet ne Kuran. Lexoni Kuranin Suretu Merjem dhe atje e ke pergjigjen

----------


## DI_ANA

Fletore e Bektashinjve  	
	Bektashinjte besojne Zotin e Madh e te vertete,Muhamed-Aline,Hatixhen,
Fatimene,Hasanin e Hysejnin.Besojne te dymbedhjete Imamet qe jane: 	
	IMAM ALIU
IMAM HASANI
IMAM HYSEJNI
IMAM ZEJNEL ABEDINI
IMAM MUHAMED BAKIRI
IMAM XHAFER SADIKU
IMAM MUSA QAZIMI
IMAM ALI RIZAJ
IMAM MUHAMED TEKIU
IMAM ALI NEKIU
IMAM HASENI ASKERIU
IMAM MUHAMED MEHDIU 	
	Te gjithe Bektashinjte kane per At Aline dhe per Nene Fatimene.Besojne te
gjithe te "Lumturit",te tanishem e te shkuar.Besojne sidomos ne miresine te cilen e adhurojne.Pervec senjtoreve,qe u permenden me siper,te cilet i
dashurojne me shpirt,Bektashinjte besojne gjithashtu Moisine,Shen-Merine,krishtin dhe sherbestaret e tij.
I pari i Bektashinjve eshte Imam Xhafer sadiku dhe perkujdestari i tyre eshte Haxhi Bektash Veliu,qe rrjed nga e njejta familje.
Te siperpermendurit kane thene "bej mire e mos bej te keqen".
Ne keto fjale permblidhet e gjithe feja e Bektashinjve.Ne kete fe mbreteron e vereteta,drejtesia,urtesia dhe te gjitha vetijat e mira.Feja e
Bektashinjve eshte nje ruge e gjere,perpara se ciles shtrihen miredashja
miresia,vellazerimi,miqesia,nderi,sjellja njerezore dhe te gjitha te mirat.Kjo
rruge,ne njeren ane eshte e mbushur me lule te urtesise dhe ne anen tjeter me lulet e se vertetes.
Pa vellazerimin,urtesine dhe dashurine ndaj se vertetes nuk mund te jesh nje Bektashi i vertete.
Per Bektashine,Gjithesia eshte perendija vete dhe njeriu perfytyron Perendine.
Njeriu,gjersa kryen vepra te mira,permbush deshiren e Perendise dhe te
Engjujve te vertete.
Per kete shkak Bektashinjte deshirojne te kryejne te miren e bekuar dhe e urrejne dhe e hedhin poshte te keqen e mallkuar.
Te njeriu eshte vete Perendia.Kur Perendia desh te vinte ne dukje vehten krijoi Njerine.
Rruga qe ndjekin Bektashinjte eshte e hapur dhe e drejte: eshte rruga e urtesise dhe e miresise per ata qe jane te zgjuar.
Per Bektashinjte,cdo gje e keqe eshte e ndaluar,veset,veprimet e pa drejta
mosbesnikerite,dinakerite jane te mallkuara.
Bektashizmi eshte zeri i Perendise dhe i te gjithe shenjtoreve.
Katekizma e Bektashinjve eshte Gjithesia dhe sidomos njeriu sepse i Madhi Ali ka thene:"Njeriu eshte nje liber qe flet,feja eshte nje fjale e vetme.por te paditurit e kane shtuar.Feja qendron ne zemer dhe nuk eshte e shkruar ne karte.". 	

	NAIM FRASHERI

----------


## albani1

> Fletore e Bektashinjve  	
> 	Bektashinjte besojne Zotin e Madh e te vertete,Muhamed-Aline,Hatixhen,
> Fatimene,Hasanin e Hysejnin.Besojne te dymbedhjete Imamet qe jane: 	
> 	IMAM ALIU
> IMAM HASANI
> IMAM HYSEJNI
> IMAM ZEJNEL ABEDINI
> IMAM MUHAMED BAKIRI
> IMAM XHAFER SADIKU
> ...


Por nuk me je pergjigjur pyetjes time se cfare besojne ata per Jezus Krishtin se cfare ata mendojne dhe si mendojne ata kush ka qene Krishti?

----------


## albprofiler

> Por nuk me je pergjigjur pyetjes time se cfare besojne ata per Jezus Krishtin se cfare ata mendojne dhe si mendojne ata kush ka qene Krishti?


Pershendetje Albani .

Une pak kam degjuar nga dervishet per Jezusin (Isen a.s) por do te mundohem vetem pak ti tregoj disa gjera.

Te gjithe dervishet besojn se Jezusi ka qene pejgamber i Zotit , Jezusi ka qen nje i derguar special dhe ka pas veçorite e tij .

Jezusi (Isa a.s) eshte i njohur edhe si nje nder 5 pejgamberet ma te rendesishem qe jane derguar.
Veqori  e Jezusit ka qene misticizmi dhe ka folur treguar shume per misticizem ,ne kete menyre  edhe ja kane perzier shume fjale me vone pasuesit e tij.
Ka pas  dhe ende ka pak njerez qe nuk munden ti kuptojn si duhet fjalet e pejgamberve.
 Ne qofte se ju tregojn shume gjera njerezve ata ja humbin kuptimin e ne qofte se ju tregojn pak gjera njerezve ata mbesin askund .Shume here faji eshte tek njerezit se botekuptimi i tyre.
Ka edhe nga muslimanet qe nuk munden ti kuptojn si duhet disa fjale te Jezusit dhe disa mendojn se çka te degjojn nga te krishteret mund te jete e ndryshuar.

----------


## ilia spiro

> Cfare besojne Bektashinjte per Jezus Krishtin?


E besoj se eshte e vertete qe bektashinjte besojne ne Jisu Krishtin. Une kam mendimin tim (mbase dhe gabohem) se vete bektashizmi eshte nje lloj kriptokrishterimi, duke u konformuar deri diku me kushtet qe vinte pushtuesi turk dhe duke u munduar te ruante nje pjese te mire te trashegimise se krishtere orthodhokse, ne kushtet e reja. Kaq e vertete eshte kjo sa  Bektashizmi njeh si shenjtore te saj dy shjenjtorre te medhenj te Kishes Orthodhokse qe jane Shen Kozma Etoliani i Kolkonasit dhe Shen Spiridhoni i Trimithundes.
Keta jane 2 shenjtore te medhenj dhe lipsanet e tyre bejne edhe sot cudira.

Shen Kozma Etoliani ka ungjllizuar ne Shqiperi gjate shekullit te 18 me qellim forcimin ne bese te orthodhokseve shqiptare dhe ndalimin e konvertimit te metejshem ne islam. Ky shenjtor i madh, vec te tjerave, hodhi idene e mrekullueshme qe prane cdo Kishe te ndertohet nje shkolle. Ai i sherbeu ngritjes se nivelit arsimor dhe kulturor ne Shqiperine e Jugut dhe sidomos ne qytetet e Beratit, Fierit dhe Lushnjes. 
Ai  denoi tregtine dhe biznesin e pandershem. Keshtu qe elita e pasur e Beratit e paditi duke shpifur per te. Me vendimin e Kurt Pashes se Beratit ju pre koka dhe trupi u hodh ne Osum.
Me nderhyrjen e Ali Pashe Tepelenes, trupi u gjet dhe u varros me te gjitha nderet e duhura ne Kolkondas te Fierit ku u ngrit edhe nje Kishe me emrin e tij.   

Po e perseris se besoj qe bektashizmi eshte nje Krishterim i fshehur.

----------


## Bel ami

> E besoj se eshte e vertete qe bektashinjte besojne ne Jisu Krishtin. Une kam mendimin tim (mbase dhe gabohem) se vete bektashizmi eshte nje lloj kriptokrishterimi, duke u konformuar deri diku me kushtet qe vinte pushtuesi turk dhe duke u munduar te ruante nje pjese te mire te trashegimise se krishtere orthodhokse, ne kushtet e reja. Kaq e vertete eshte kjo sa  Bektashizmi njeh si shenjtore te saj dy shjenjtorre te medhenj te Kishes Orthodhokse qe jane Shen Kozma Etoliani i Kolkonasit dhe Shen Spiridhoni i Trimithundes.
> Keta jane 2 shenjtore te medhenj dhe lipsanet e tyre bejne edhe sot cudira.
> 
> Shen Kozma Etoliani ka ungjllizuar ne Shqiperi gjate shekullit te 18 me qellim forcimin ne bese te orthodhokseve shqiptare dhe ndalimin e konvertimit te metejshem ne islam. Ky shenjtor i madh, vec te tjerave, hodhi idene e mrekullueshme qe prane cdo Kishe te ndertohet nje shkolle. Ai i sherbeu ngritjes se nivelit arsimor dhe kulturor ne Shqiperine e Jugut dhe sidomos ne qytetet e Beratit, Fierit dhe Lushnjes. 
> Ai  denoi tregtine dhe biznesin e pandershem. Keshtu qe elita e pasur e Beratit e paditi duke shpifur per te. Me vendimin e Kurt Pashes se Beratit ju pre koka dhe trupi u hodh ne Osum.
> Me nderhyrjen e Ali Pashe Tepelenes, trupi u gjet dhe u varros me te gjitha nderet e duhura ne Kolkondas te Fierit ku u ngrit edhe nje Kishe me emrin e tij.   
> 
> Po e perseris se besoj qe bektashizmi eshte nje Krishterim i fshehur.


Bektashizmi nuk eshte nje Krishterim i fshehur.Eshte mos njohje po te mendosh keshtu.Bektashizmi lindi ne nje cep te larget te Perandorise Osmane, ndersa themeluesi i tij Haxhi Bektashi nuk kishte  pse te maskonte Krishterimin nen petkuan e Islamit. Ai ishte brumosur nga nje Hoxhe dhe jo nga nje prift.
ndersa sa per Shen Spiridhonin ai tek Bektashijte njihet si Sari Sallteku, ishte nje misionar bektashi qe u nis nga Haxhi Bektashi per te perhapur bektashizmen ne skajin perendimor te  Ballkanit.Ai ishte veshur si prift Orthodoks qe te punonte lirshem ne  keto skaje ku dominonte besimi Orthodoks.Ka tyrbe edhe ne Kruje, edhe ne Korfuz edhe ne disa pika te tjera ku ai qendroi dhe punoi.
Bektashizmi i ka burmin te Kurani dhe nuk mund te jete nje Krishterim i maskuar.Bektashizmi e ka burimin tek Mistcizma Islame, tek idete me perparimtare te Islamit.
Ngjashmerite mes Bktashizmes dhe Orthodoksise eshte vetem ceshtja e Murgjerise.Pra baballaret dhe dervishet qendrojne te pa martuar sikunder Prifterinjte Orthodokse te Manastireve.Bejne nje jete pak te mnjanuar nga publiku per kete arsye Teqete apo manastiret jane pak larg qendrave te banuara.

----------


## injejti

nuk asht  dallim i madh ne mes krishterizmit dh bekteshizmit, kur vjen fjala te drejtimi, te dyja palet i besojn zotrave e jo ZOTIT, besojn ne shum zotra, p.sh kryq tyrbe kukulla rruza te mavita te vdekurve varrezave, njerz te mrim qe te gjizha i bajn te shejta vet dhe vet ju besojn, ashtu edhe papen vete ezgjedhin  vet e ngrisin dhe e bajn te shenjet, , d.m.th nuk ka dallim shum te mash.

----------


## Bel ami

> nuk asht  dallim i madh ne mes krishterizmit dh bekteshizmit, kur vjen fjala te drejtimi, te dyja palet i besojn zotrave e jo ZOTIT, besojn ne shum zotra, p.sh kryq tyrbe kukulla rruza te mavita te vdekurve varrezave, njerz te mrim qe te gjizha i bajn te shejta vet dhe vet ju besojn, ashtu edhe papen vete ezgjedhin  vet e ngrisin dhe e bajn te shenjet, , d.m.th nuk ka dallim shum te mash.


shko mor pirdhu ti taleban.U bere ti te vleresosh Bektashizmin apo Kishen Orthodokse.Shko dhe vuri ca dinamit vetes tende se i ben nder njerezimit

----------


## injejti

po thuash a nuk te kuptoj fare per dinamit, ju jeni ata qe hedhni dinamit ne civil.,fjalet ken te dallimi ne pes dy palve, pse nervozoheni kaq shpejt kur asht e verteta aty , pse i frigoheni te vertetes. dhe te lutem mos ma permend besimin e shkijeve se ata jan shkatrimtar , ortodokst , edhe hiq nuk i du as nuk i njoh per shqiptar.

----------


## Bel ami

Ore e verteta duket sheshit.Puna eshte se ti ke mbuluar syte me vellon wahabiste dhe nuk shikon  me larg se hunda jote.Sa per ate besimin e shkijeve,po te them se Kosoven Myslimane e ber shtet Evropa e Krishtere ndersa vendet Islamike akoma nuk e kane njohur si shtet.Mosna shit pallavra ketu....
Une nuk nervozohem shpejt, por ti thjesht i bie fyellit ne nje vrime, pepse gjykimi yt eshte shume i ngushte.

----------


## Raim

> Fletore e Bektashinjve  	
> 	Bektashinjte besojne Zotin e Madh e te vertete,Muhamed-Aline,Hatixhen,
> Fatimene,Hasanin e Hysejnin.Besojne te dymbedhjete Imamet qe jane: 	
> 	IMAM ALIU
> IMAM HASANI
> IMAM HYSEJNI
> IMAM ZEJNEL ABEDINI
> IMAM MUHAMED BAKIRI
> IMAM XHAFER SADIKU
> ...


Lumit ju qe ju mjafton fletorja e Naim Frasherit, sa leht e keni, e mesoni permendesh poezin dhe u kry.

----------


## Bel ami

Fletorja e Bektashinjve e shkruar nga Naimi jane ato cka ka ndjere vete Naimi.Bazat e Bektashizmes jane ne Kuran, tek Hadithet e Profetit,mesimet e Aliut dhe urtesia e Bektash Veliut.Ty po nuk te pelqyen e i lire te mos flasesh fare por te hidhesh andej nga wahabistet.

----------


## injejti

> Fletorja e Bektashinjve e shkruar nga Naimi jane ato cka ka ndjere vete Naimi.Bazat e Bektashizmes jane ne Kuran, tek Hadithet e Profetit,mesimet e Aliut dhe urtesia e Bektash Veliut.Ty po nuk te pelqyen e i lire te mos flasesh fare por te hidhesh andej nga wahabistet.


te lutem mos e perziej kuranin me bekteshi, se nuk kan kurgja te perbashket, ti mundesh ta krahasosh me krishter, e jo me musliman, psh. rakin , shirkun , besimin ne varresa ne kukulla figura te njeriut tyrbe hajmalija etj etj, leri hadithet , mois ja futni kot, vetem jepjani ni shiqim forumit shqiptar , separi nuk jeni te komuniteti musliman e duta jeni ne mes krishterve ,kush i ka syt te mbyllura ti a po un.

----------


## Besoja

Unë jam bektashi.Mbase gaboj por kur kam qënë i vogël dhe shkonim në tyrbe,asnjëherë nuk dëgjova të flitej për Jezusin.Them kam qënë i vogël dhe mund të mos jem i saktë.

----------


## albprofiler

> Fletorja e Bektashinjve e shkruar nga Naimi jane ato cka ka ndjere vete Naimi.Bazat e Bektashizmes jane ne Kuran, tek Hadithet e Profetit,mesimet e Aliut dhe urtesia e Bektash Veliut.Ty po nuk te pelqyen e i lire te mos flasesh fare por te hidhesh andej nga wahabistet.


O Bel ami kta jane ardh me propaganduar vehabizem , ku ja ndien nje saudovehabi per popull Shqiptar apo Naim Frasherin e gjithe ata heroj qe i kemi pasur. Kta e kane gjet nje shkretetire plot me beduina saudovehab dhe askush nuk ju duket i mire tash nga trojet tona

Argumentet e tyre ma te medhaja jane sikur qe thote ky i njejti se ja ku eshte se nenforumi komuniteti bektashian gjendet ndermjet nenforumeve te komunitetev te krishtera . Une do te shtoj se mbas ketyre nenforumeve i kemi afer edhe nenforumet e ateizmit dhe te ufove.

Ja m'ka bind me argumentet e tij dhe menjehre qe sot u bera saudovehab.

----------


## injejti

> Unë jam bektashi.Mbase gaboj por kur kam qënë i vogël dhe shkonim në tyrbe,asnjëherë nuk dëgjova të flitej për Jezusin.Them kam qënë i vogël dhe mund të mos jem i saktë.


ti mir e ke , por dallimi mes tyrbes  dhe jesusit nuk asht kurgja, vetem se aj jezusi (ISA) kaqen pejkamber e aj ne tyrbe i varrosur njeri i thjesht apo evlia si i thoni ju, mos te gaboj , qellimi asht i njejt, vetem e vetem mos ti luten ALLAHUT direrkt, pra kjo asht shirk. e kush bon shirk ska vend ne xhenet.

----------


## Bel ami

Ore i njejti, se cfare do shkruaj une sta mar doren ty.me keshillat e tua une nuk shkoj as deri ne wc.Nese nuk te pelqejne Bektashinjte atehere na u hiq sysh se si shume na ke besdisur.

Beso, per Bektashinjte Jezu Krishti eshte po ai qe eshte vleresuar ne Kuran.Problemi qendron se keta wahabistet qe jane vecse nje turme fanatikesh heretike perpiqent te ndjellin percarje mes Myslimaneve.Keta shpikin gjithfare argumentesh vetem per te  percare.Keta marin persiper celsat e ferit apo parajses dhe ndajne vendin e njeresve pas vdekjes.Nga te tille njerez mund te presesh cdo gje,perderisa fanatizmi u ka zene syte.

----------


## Raim

> Ore i njejti, se cfare do shkruaj une sta mar doren ty.me keshillat e tua une nuk shkoj as deri ne wc.Nese nuk te pelqejne Bektashinjte atehere na u hiq sysh se si shume na ke besdisur.
> 
> Beso, per Bektashinjte Jezu Krishti eshte po ai qe eshte vleresuar ne Kuran.Problemi qendron se keta wahabistet qe jane vecse nje turme fanatikesh heretike perpiqent te ndjellin percarje mes Myslimaneve.Keta shpikin gjithfare argumentesh vetem per te  percare.Keta marin persiper celsat e ferit apo parajses dhe ndajne vendin e njeresve pas vdekjes.Nga te tille njerez mund te presesh cdo gje,perderisa fanatizmi u ka zene syte.


Mos e perzini ju bektashinjt Islamin me bektashizmin, se bektashizmi nuk ka te beje kurrgje me Islam, jam i bindu se edhe ju nuk dini me cka ka te beje bektashizmi.
Mbani keshillat e haxhi Bekteshit dhe rrini, se nuk keni baze per te debatuar.

----------


## Bel ami

> Mos e perzini ju bektashinjt Islamin me bektashizmin, se bektashizmi nuk ka te beje kurrgje me Islam, jam i bindu se edhe ju nuk dini me cka ka te beje bektashizmi.
> Mbani keshillat e haxhi Bekteshit dhe rrini, se nuk keni baze per te debatuar.


Sikur bota te rotullohej ne duart e tua atehere do te te jepja te drejte Raim.

----------

